# WoT, optimizierung FPS



## Magesun (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Habe da ein problem mit fps , und zwar ich kriege das nicht uber 25-20 fps bei hohe einstelungen , bei mittlere bekomme ich nicht mehr als 30 fps . 
Das laptop hat i-7 , 2,4 ghz (vier kerne) , 8gb ram , gtx 850m (2gb) . Die treiber habe ich aktualiziert.
Normale weise muss es fur die hohe einstellungen reichen , aber irgendwas stimmt da nicht , aber was weiss ich nicht. Woran kann es liegen? Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Stueppi (18. Mai 2014)

Ich schätze mal das kann 2 Ursachen haben. Die erste ist das deine Grafikkarte einfach zu schwach ist und die zweite ist das die garnicht aktiv ist, also die iGPU ist aktiv und du musst das noch umstellen. Frag mich aber nicht wie das geht.
Kannst ja mal GPU-Z nebenher laufen lassen um zu sehen welche GraKa läuft und ob die am Limit läuft.


----------



## Panagianus (18. Mai 2014)

Das liegt an der Graka, ist einfach zu schwach. Wenn die IGPU noch an wäre, dann hätteste auf hoch 5 fps...


----------



## Deeron (18. Mai 2014)

Ich habe bei meinem System festgestellt, dass Die FPS bei WoT auch sehr von der CPU-Leistung abhängen.

Graka: R9-270 @ Stock (945 mHz Core, 1400 mHz VRAM)
Prozessor: A10-5800K

Settings: Maxed Out

CPU@ 3,4 GHz = 25 - 30 FPS
CPU@ 4,6 GHz = 45 - 55 FPS

Von daher könnte es meiner Meinung nach auch die CPU sein, die limitiert.


----------



## FkAh (18. Mai 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Graka, ist einfach zu schwach. Wenn die IGPU noch an wäre, dann hätteste auf hoch 5 fps...


 Aber nicht nur.
Selbst mit ner 770 und alles auf max, läufts recht stabil.

Entweder die Engine gibt nicht wirklich ne bessere Ressourcenutzung her oder es ist kack eprogrammiert.


----------



## Magesun (18. Mai 2014)

Zu schwach? GTX 850m ist fur hohe einstellungen zu schwach? Die ist knap hinter gtx 860m und wenn die zu schwach ist welche karte braucht man , gtx 880m?


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2014)

Die GTX 850m ist mehr oder weniger eine umverpackte GTX 750....So stark ist die nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2014)

und bitte benenn den thread mal um. da bekommt man ja augenkrebs beim lesen >< entweder englisch (optimizing) oder deutsch (optimierung [der])...


----------



## Stueppi (18. Mai 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Die GTX 850m ist mehr oder weniger eine umverpackte GTX 750....So stark ist die nicht.



Die GTX 850m ist noch nicht mal eine gtx 750, höchstens eine gtx 750m (weiß ich aber grad nicht genau).


----------



## FkAh (18. Mai 2014)

Magesun schrieb:


> Zu schwach? GTX 850m ist fur hohe einstellungen zu schwach? Die ist knap hinter gtx 860m und wenn die zu schwach ist welche karte braucht man , gtx 880m?


 Du nicht haben gelesen, schreiben ich gehabt?

Es liegt nicht an deiner Karte, sondern am Spiel.
Guck dir doch mal Benchmarks zu deiner 850M an bspw. Crysis 3, BF4
Da siehst du was die Karte könnte, wenn WoT es hergeben würde.


----------



## Magesun (18. Mai 2014)

Bin keine Deusche, also,sorry fur die Fehler und lasst euere sarkasmus (bestimmt habe schon wieder fehler gemacht))
Zum thema , ich weiss nicht woran es lag abet jetzt hab bei hohe einstellungen 60-70 fps stabil , es kann sein dass intel hd karte war an deswegen so wenig fps.
Also , danke fur Ihre hilfe.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2014)

na dann sei dir verziehen  warscheinlich sprech/schreib ich deine heimatsprache nich halbsogut wie du deutsch ^^


----------



## FkAh (18. Mai 2014)

Das meint ja keiner böse.  

Falls du manuell was verstellt hast, bei Beleuchtungs- und Schattenqualität zieht die höchste Einstellung sehr viel fps. 
Aber wenns jetzt läuft, ist alles top.


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Mai 2014)

Wie  schaltet man igpu aus?
Würd gern nur mit gtx 760 zocken


----------



## Magesun (18. Mai 2014)

Ist kein problem fur mich)

Hab da noch eine Frage , und zwar geht es um 3D rendungen (so in die Richtung)
die befindet sich oben recht bei einstellungen. Wozu braucht man die , muss da 100% sein?


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2014)

als bsp: du hast eine bildschirmauflösung von 1000x500, dann wird das bild normalerweise auch in eben dieser auflösung gerendert. mit diesem schieberegler kannst du nun die render (das bild generieren, erstellen) -auflösung unabhängig von der bildschirmauflösung (wie das bild schlussendlich ausgegeben wird) ändern. zum bsp auf 90%. dann wird nur noch in 900x450px gerendert und dann auf deine bildschirmauflösung hochskaliert (quasi wieder groß gezogen ^^).

der effekt ist ein etwas schwammiges bild durch interpolation, was so manchem anti-aliasing effekt allerdings in nichts nachsteht xD und eben ein performance gewinn. weiterer vorteil: die gui-elemente (also minimap, visier...) bleiben in normaler größe.


----------



## Magesun (19. Mai 2014)

Also , zbs hab 1980-1020 und ziehe bis auf 70 % runter dann das auflosung verringert sich auf etwa 1366-768 pxl? Hab auf 10% runter gemacht hab dadurch mehr fps bekommen aber eine aenderung hab ich nicht bemerk.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Mai 2014)

hab mal schnell nen vergleichsbild (100% | 50% gemacht). hoffe man erkennts, die jpg formatierung von fraps macht ja nun auch schon bissl unfug mit der qualli ^^ der rechte teil dürfte jedenfalls sehr viel verwaschener aussehen, während sich an der gui-oberfläche garnix ändert.


----------



## Magesun (19. Mai 2014)

Achso, jetzt habe ich mehr oder weniger verstanden) das ist aber nicht gut , lieber lasse ich so wie es ist)
p.s. Sie sind gut ausgerustet))


----------

